# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  Cuál es vuestro color de dorso preferido?

## Magic_Hands

El mío es el azul, el rojo apenas lo utilizo...

----------


## Tebi

El mio es el rojo pero me gusta igualmente el azul .

----------


## joker_faluxo

yo uso mas el dorso rojo que el azul, aunque ultimamente, estoy cambiando y usando mas el azul, ademas nose el porque pero me parece mas elegante, es una impresion

saludos!

----------


## syberia

Yo uso las rojas, son más vistosas y al público le gustan más... lo se porque les pregunte a 7 amigos y 6 dijeron rojo y uno azul... por lo menos les gusta más a mi público jajaja, a mi realmente me da igual.

----------


## Blakito

Rojo? Azul?

Megh....donde esté el nuevo DORADO/PLATA (el dorado mejor), que se quiten las negras, las ghosts y todas las demás   :Lol:   :Lol: .

Entre rojo y azul, es más "útil" y da más versatilidad trabajar con una azul (creo yo), para enfatizar algunos efectos como "La Dama que se Ruboriza", ¿no creéis?, pero más bonita la roja, contrasta más con el blanco de los ángeles.

Saudos :D.

----------


## Tebi

La verdad es que yo utilizo rojas y cunado hago la reina que se ruboriza u otros les digo que cojo las cartas azules para que se pueda apreciar puesto que cuando utilizo las rojas aonque se enrojecen de verguenza no se nota por que todas  son rojas,de esta manera incluso puedo cambiar de baraja si al principio empiezo con algun montaje o hago algun juego antes en el que no puedo mantener el montaje de la reina que se ruboriza,tampoco puedo decir mas puesto que no se revelan secretos y ya estoy empezando a decir algo por ahi suelto, bueno vamos que compro de los dos colores incluso tengo algunas cartas de otros colores para juegos que quiera dar mas colorido pero suelo usar simpre las rojas.

----------


## joaquin11

A mi me gustan mas las rojas, son mas llamativas para el publico sin llegar a ser raras y que les haga pensar que esta trucada. Tambien tengo barajas azules...

----------


## magojuanillo

pues yo prefiero las rojas  :twisted:

----------


## Jesus el mago

Depende del dia , rojo o azul.

----------


## shark

uno bonito, de carta a ser posible

----------


## Némesis

Pues depende del tapete (por el tema del contraste y tal).

----------


## Mago Habibi

Suelo utilizar el rojo. Para mi es más llamativo y vistoso. Es un color más intenso que el azul.

Saludos.

----------


## Mr Poza

Yo normalmente uso cartas de dorso rojo, Bicycle para ser mas exactos. 

Como bien ha dicho Némesis el color del tapete es muy importante para elegir el color de las cartas(o viceversa) 
No se donde oí o leí que la mejor combinación de colores era un tapete grande verde(a modo de mantel) uno mas pequeñito negro(que sera el marco de las cartas) y baraja de dorso rojo.

----------


## Diego_a

Pues yo las azules, me compre para empezar una baraja roja y otra azul y de momento estoy usando la azul, pero me parece mas clásica la roja ( no se porque :roll: )

Saludos

----------


## Jorlando

Ah, pero entonces...¿las hay azules también?

----------


## masineko

no se yo personalmente las utilizo por igual pero prefiero las rojas, sobre todo para magia de calle y tal es como más vistosa, las azules me parecen más elegantes y más como para magia de espectaculo y tal pero bueno, es una tonteria normalmente utilizo las que lleve encima y me viene siendo igual cual tenga, pero si tuviera que elegir me quedo con las rojas.

¿se me ha entendido algo?

----------


## dragonate

A mi me gustan mas las azules, pero cada vez que me desago de una barajacambio de color para no empacharme de Azul o Rojo, pero como se suele decir a Gustos Colores

----------


## Sanojeki

El que más me gusta a mi son las de dorso amarillo, ya que es mi color preferido.

Otra cosa diferente es cuál utilizo más.Mirando la cantidad de barajas que se compran y el precio que tienen las de dorso azul y rojo respecto a las demas, las que más utilizo son las rojas y azules.De estas dos la que más utilizo son las azules ya que las veo mas elegantes y les da un toque mas serio a los juegos.

----------


## gomez

Yo personalmente prefiero las de dorso rojo, además que son a las que estoy acostumbrado. Las azules tambien me gustan, pero las veo mas apagadas. También es verdad que un cambio de color se ve más bonito de azul a rojo que de rojo a azul, por lo menos para miiiiiii! :shock:

----------


## MagMinu

Pues yo antes utilizaba mucho el azul pero ahora me a dado por el rojo, no es por nada en especial pero es el que utilizo mas ahora.
También por eso utilizo el verde pero poco.
Saludos

----------


## david7liando

Por gustarme para mi las tigre negro pondria ese dorso a todas las cartas! pero como ya han comentado mas arriba valen el doble que cualquier baraja de dorso azul o rojo... por utilizar utilizo las rojas se ven mas son mas vistosas!

----------


## MagicSapo

Creo que el rojo es mas útil de cara a según que técnicas.

----------


## Arkite

Pues personalmente creo que son como decis la mayoria mas vistosas las rojas,es decir,entre rojas y azules me quedo con las de dorso rojo.

Ya como eleccion personal me quedo con las azules bee,como color de dorso y dibujo me parece el mejor para realizar cartomagia,por lo menos a nivel de inciacion como es mi caso.Tambien me gusta mucho el dorso de las ghost de bicycle.

Y para gusto del personal,yo he enseñado y usado varios tipos de barajas,pero las que mas les ha gustado a la gente han sido las tally ho,les han encantado tanto los dorsos como las caras.

----------


## Great Danton

Depende. Las rojas son mas vistosas y te permiten hacer juegos desde lejos, son los dorsos que mas se ven por ahi y tal. Pero las azules, en mi opinion, quedan mas elegantes y te permiten hacer masjuegos, como por ejemplo, "La dama que se ruboriza" del Canuto. Este tipo de juegos no resultan igual de impresionantes con una baraja roja y una carta azul.

----------


## didacbj

me gusta el rojo y el de la ghost

----------


## Drkangel

pues a mi yo soy mas tradicional pero cualquier color me va bien me gustan tanto rojas como azules mientras pueda hacer disfrutar  a mi gente con los diferentes tipos de carta  :Wink1:

----------


## armandotrompeta

Yo prefiero el rojo, aunque conviene tener de los dos tipos.

----------


## Bee

De los colores de dorso que he visto, el que mas me llama la atencion y me gusta muchisimo es el naranja, el negro y el azul claro.

Saludos magicos...  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## KAI__

me gusta mas el rojo pero tengo mas barajas azules :S

el otro dia le dije a un colega por telefono que me pillase en la feria unas bicycle de doble dorso en las figuras.el me respondio: ¿de que color las quieres rojo o azul? graciosito el niño........

----------


## magoandre

yo uso laas azules las rojas las ocupo para llamar la atencion en algunos juegos por ejemplo cambio de color de cartas etc.

----------


## rafael montesinos

Yo no tengo preferencia, y suelo utilizar los dos colores, alternativamente unas veces cojo la baraja roja y otra vezes la azul, considero que es mejor para cuando realice  algun juego en el que tenga que usar los dos colores a la vez, todas tengan el mismo desgaste, y no haya mucha diferencia entre unas cartas y otras,  y pueda dar el cante.  Un saludo.

----------


## ignoto

:twisted:

A mi me gusta que todos los dorsos de una baraja sean del mismo color.

----------


## Rives

Las rojas por su vistosidad, pero sin duda las mas bonitas ( para mi gusto ) las Ghost.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Definitivamente, mi color favorito para los dorsos es el color otro. Su intensidad y apariencia me resultan muy agradables y da un gran resultado para la cartomagia. Pero hay que tener uidado. El otro claro resalta bien en los tapetes negros, pero en los verdes se piede un poco. Por contra el otro oscuro resalta en los verdes pero no tanto en los negros.

Y, definitivamente, el color otro fosforito es fatal para la magia. No lo recomiendo.

----------


## rafael montesinos

> :twisted:
> 
> A mi me gusta que todos los dorsos de una baraja sean del mismo color.



     Eso es lo normal y logico, pero ¿nunca has realizado un juego en el que la carta elegida cambie el color del dorso?, o ¿realices una cuenta donde todas las cartas tienen un color de dorso, y al repetirla  cambien a otro color?.

                                                                 Un Saludo.

----------


## ignoto

Una vez incluso ideé uno. Cuando llevaba muy poco en esto.
Lo colgué por alguna parte de este foro y algún forero hasta lo ha colgado en vídeo.

Razón de mas para que me gusten todos los dorsos de una baraja del mismo color.

----------


## ignoto

Una cosita mas.

Recuerdo una interesantísima pérdida de tiempo...
Digo que recuerdo una interesantísima discusión sobre qué impactaba mas a los profanos. Si el que las cartas azules se transformaran en rojas, las rojas en azules o cualquiera de las dos en otro(s) color(es).

Hoy voy a dar mi opinión definitiva sobre este tema.

Estoy firmemente convencido de que a los profanos lo que mas les impactaría es la transformación de una baraja en una ristra de morcillas.

----------


## rafael montesinos

> Una cosita mas.
> 
> Estoy firmemente convencido de que a los profanos lo que mas les impactaría es la transformación de una baraja en una ristra de morcillas.


       Eso........y terminar la sesión de magia con una comilona.

----------


## shark

> Una cosita mas.
> 
> Recuerdo una interesantísima pérdida de tiempo...
> Digo que recuerdo una interesantísima discusión sobre qué impactaba mas a los profanos. Si el que las cartas azules se transformaran en rojas, las rojas en azules o cualquiera de las dos en otro(s) color(es).
> 
> Hoy voy a dar mi opinión definitiva sobre este tema.
> 
> *Estoy firmemente convencido de que a los profanos lo que mas les impactaría es la transformación de una baraja en una ristra de morcillas*.



mi querido ignoto, estas en un error que voy a corregir de inmediato.

A los profanos lo que más les impacta es la transformación de una baraja en una playmate y/ó actriz de pelicula de adultos.

A los magos lo que más les impacta es la transformación de una baraja en Toni Gambero.

----------


## ignoto

Por una vez que hablo en serio y me lo chafáis.

Pues que sepáis que los profanos ya tienen firmemente imbuido en su consciente (los que lo tienen, a los políticos todavía se les puede hacer magia) que toda la magia que ven con cartas es a base de habilidad (grandiosamente reforzada por las afirmaciones en este sentido de Luis Piedrahita en NxA) y/o trucajes.

Pero si les enseñas una baraja, empiezas a hacer magias con ella y de repente la transformas en otra cosa...

----------


## Carlos92org

Pues yo siempre he estado con cartas azules, pero me parece que la siguiente compra que haga me comprare las de dorso rojo, por que me parecen mas vistosas, y por cambiar un poco. :o

----------


## CAMILO SANCLEMENTE V.

Amo la Magia

----------


## ufrasio

Normalmente prefiero las rojas... sin embarogo ultimamente me estoy cansando y empiezo con las azules... pero bueno uso los dos colors

----------


## Tanthalas

Suelo usar las de dorso rojo y a veces azul, siempre para practicar. Pero luego cuando hago los trucos suelo usar barajas con dorsos verdes, me encanta. Son más caras pero me gustan más.

----------


## Chiva

Yo me quedo con las rojas aunque también uso azules, ya que las rojas se distinguen mejor del fondo al ser un color más fuerte (normalmente)

----------


## tredecium

Azul Azul y Azul. Si es cierto que el rojo es mas vistoso y que cuando tienes una baraja azul te puedes encaprichar en una roja...pero al final siempre vuelves a la elegancia del azul (al menos en mi caso). Además en un efecto de cambio de color por ejemplo...siempre viene mejor el de una carta roja en una baraja azul y cosas asi. En definitiva...me quedo con el azul.

----------


## julitus

El rojo chola mass

----------


## teylor

a mi el el dorso que más me gusta es el de las ghost.

----------


## NicolasMago

Las clasicas azules de toda la vida y las transparentes no cuentan :Confused: 
Es broma.

Saludos

----------


## cire652

¿ Porqué contestais a un post tan antiguo ? 


Saludos

----------


## israelpeña

ni idea...
si se le ha dado vida denuevo..hace poco..pienso yo que ya no es tan antiguo..xDD...

yo ...aunque por el momento no tengo cartas (francesas...tengo unas españolas, las de espadas, copas y sas cosas...),..pero cuando las he tenido siempre suelen ser de dorso azul...

y no se por que...pero me agradan..xD..

aunque si pudiese conseguir cartas de dorso negro...o negro con rojo oscuro...o negro con azul oscuro...o negro con purpura oscuro..o negro con blanco...creo que esas cartas serian las que adoraria..xDDD...

xau xau
copyantipink!! =3

----------


## Vladisephi

Pos a mi las que mas me gustan son las Tiger y las de la tragica realeza  :Wink1: 

Pero si tengo que elegir entre rojo y azul me quedo con el rojo.... es el que uso mas....

pero reconozco que cuando no uso la roja, uso la Tiger  :Wink1:  me gusta mucho y me parece realmente elegante  :Wink1:

----------


## fernandez6

El dorso de las bycicle en azul me encanta, el rojo me parece muy "extridente" aunque reconozco que tienen su aquel

----------


## Claky

A mi me gusta mucho el rojo, pero por ahora bicycle solo tengo de dorso azul, pero bueno, ya comprare rojo, me gusta más. Un saludo!!

----------


## T_Durden

Cuando empeze me decidi por rojo y ya no cambio

----------


## Vlaiden

El mio azul, es un color más oscuro y se pueden ocultar ciertos materiales....  :Lol:

----------


## Ascan87

> Ah, pero entonces...¿las hay azules también?


No no, que va, las azules son solo para zurdos que se hayan comprado un tapete naranja con flores.   :Lol:

----------


## Claky

> Iniciado por Jorlando
> 
> Ah, pero entonces...¿las hay azules también?
> 
> 
> No no, que va, las azules son solo para zurdos que se hayan comprado un tapete naranja con flores.


¿Esto es coña o es verdad?   :Lol:

----------


## josep

Normalmente las azules.


Un saludo mágico

----------


## Nanito

a mi me gusta mas el rojo, aunque el azul tambien lo utilizo.

----------


## cipotron13

yo tengo en uso ahoramismo dos mazos, uno azul y otro rojo, me gustan los dos...pero el azul como que es un poco mas discreto y elegante, no?  :Wink:

----------


## ign

Un post como este iría mejor en Cambalache, ¿no?

----------


## Pabel

A mi me gusta mucho más la roja porque es más vistosa, aunque también utilizo la azul para algunos juegos.

----------


## ignoto

Depende.
Si las cartas son pentagonales y en color rosa lo suyo es que el dorso tenga pintado un arco iris.

----------


## rafael montesinos

> Depende.
> Si las cartas son pentagonales y en color rosa lo suyo es que el dorso tenga pintado un arco iris.


 Tampoco estarian mal, verde y blancas......y un escudo del Betis.

----------


## drakulka

> Depende.
> Si las cartas son pentagonales y en color rosa lo suyo es que el dorso tenga pintado un arco iris.


¿de donde has sacado esa idea?la repites desde el año pasado

----------


## Ascan87

> Depende.
> Si las cartas son pentagonales y en color rosa lo suyo es que el dorso tenga pintado un arco iris.


Que grande xd

----------


## Domin

Yo generalmente uso rojas, aunque tambien uso de vez en cuando azules.

----------


## fedech88

A mi me da igual, la verdad que no me preocupo mucho por eso. Cuando pido barajas, pido una azul y otra roja para variar.

----------


## cire652

A mi me gustan las que tienen forma de florecilla con el dibujo de una abeja en medio. Si no encuentro esas como segunda opción tengo las rojas.

Saludos

----------


## Giaku

Yo uso azules, me parecen mas discretas. Ademas cuando hay efectos de cambio de color, es mas impactante el rojo sobre el azul que el azul sobre el rojo...

----------


## angelilliks

Yo también uso casi siempre las azules, aunque de vez en cuando para cambiar uso mi baraja roja, pero los juego siempre los presento en baraja azul... No sé, tonterías mías  :Smile1:

----------


## raul938

azules y rojas, me da igual jajaja

----------


## Ivan16

suelo utilizar azul...me parece mas elegante y así cuando se hace un cambio de color del dorso de una carta a rojo, llama mucho ams la atencion el color

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

A mi, particularmente, me encanta ver de cerca el dorso color 'piel de espalda de chatina'..... :twisted:

----------


## Ustari

yo las prefiero rojas toda la vida. o las tally viper..

no suelo utilizar las azules, solo para practica..

----------


## joako357

Yo prefiero las azules

----------


## franky1234

Pues yo el blanco de las "tiger"

----------


## KIKO M

> A mi, particularmente, me encanta ver de cerca el dorso color 'piel de espalda de chatina'..... :twisted:


jejeje no esta mal ese color no jejeje.

azules y si pueden ser tally ho "fan back" son las mas elegantes a mi parecer, las rojas estan algo vistas y son muy chillonas (creo yo claro) 8)

----------


## chiripicajoso

depende : si quieres hacer un truco llamativo y eso son mejores las rojas ya que las azles son un poco maas bonitas pero expresan mas calma y aunque parezca que no los espectadores lo notan  eso te lo pide el juego

----------


## Chichomaremoto

Yo me enamóre de las BEE azules

----------


## KIKO M

> depende : si quieres hacer un truco llamativo y eso son mejores las rojas ya que las azles son un poco maas bonitas pero expresan mas calma y aunque parezca que no los espectadores lo notan  eso te lo pide el juego


pues ahora que lo dices tambien es verdad.

----------


## Clarck-G

yo tengo la misma cantidad de mazos azules q rojos, pero prefiero las azules, son mas ''formales'' si se puede decir asi.

----------


## Ricardo_As de picas

El mio el azul, aunque tambien suelo utilizar el rojo, los demás colores como amarillo, etc, lo dejo para ocasiones especiales.

----------


## juaalvi4

a mi me gustan mas las rojas, aunque me da igual utilizar unas que otras mientras me funcionen bien, lo unico que el otro dia recibi una carta de dorso verde y me llamó mucho la atencion, al ser tan vistosa (me gustó). por supuesto las negras me encantan, no las uso tanto pero me encantan!!!

----------


## magoalejandro

pues yo me decido por los dos, depende del dia y del juego.

----------


## MagicEudaldeu

Yo empezé con una baraja roja, y no sé porqué, que me gusta más la roja. Pero si me dicen. Anda, cómprate una baraja, me daría lo mismo, y si me la regalan, aún mejor!! No me gasto nada!

----------


## MagicEzquerro

pos yo utilizo mas las azules pero pienso que las rojas son mas llamativas

----------


## rodrigo_vda

veo que hay discusion entre el color de la baraja, quiero decir una cosa:
Personalmente para juegos en los que una carta cambia de color, prefiero que la baraja sea azul, luego la carta roja resalta más en una franja de cartas azules que una azul en rojas, el cambio es más impactante.
[list]Sin embargo, para juegos sin cambio de color prefiero las rojas, puesto que son más vistosas, las azules dan una sensación de aburrimiento y el rojo sin embargo da más vida a la situación.

Esa es mi opinión

----------


## Chichomaremoto

Conoceis la baraja Dr. Leon? dorso negro,  me he enamorado de esa baraja. Y luego la baraja Magic castle roja me encanta

----------


## el nueve de picas

para mi me es indiferente lo mismo utilizo una barja roja o azul o incluso la tigre negro

----------

